# How long does it take Librax to begin working?



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

I took my first does of Librax Friday evening. I'm taking it three times a day. I guess I was expecting a "miracle" but the relief is still minimal and sporadic. My pharmacist said it should help "right away;" my doctor said it would tae 2-3 days beffore it really helps? What have been your experiences?Thanks for your time and patience with me. Georgie


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 1999)

I haven't taken Librax in a long time, but it seems to me that it began working riaght away, depending on the severity of the symptoms I was having. Three times a day seems like plenty but may be necessary at the start. Have you asked your doctor about Bentyl? It's not as sedating and works quite well for me (if you don't mind a dry mouth.) You may have to try a couple of different meds and/or dosages to see what works for you. Don't give up. You'll have ups and downs, but you're not alone in this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 1999)

Georgie: I take Librax - off and on. I really only take it when I have a lot of cramping and it usually helps within 30 minutes or so. I do not take it everyday. Maybe it's just not the right med for you, as tmo said. But I'd give it longer. All meds work differently for different people. tmo recommended Bentyl - which I took for 4 months and hated it. It didn't help me much and made me feel horrible! Not only dry mouth, but many other side effects. But it works for tmo. So you never know. I'd give the Librax a few more days. Are you taking it 30 minutes before a meal? Have you tried taking one at bedtime? Just my .02 worth. karenr


----------

